# How do you read Event Viewer to determine who installed patches?



## djcs04 (Feb 24, 2009)

What event id's do i scan? running 2003 OS.


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm assuming you can get to event viewer,so you just right click on the entry you want info on and select properties,that will give you all the info you need.
Is that of any help to you?


----------

